# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and cooler weather slowed fishing this past week on Devils Lake. 
Anglers were still reporting fairly good pike fishing, but the cooler water 
temps along with timing of the spawning cycle of the walleyes resulted in a 
tougher bite for them. The warmer forecast for the upcoming week should help 
improve the walleye fishing. This time of year water temps mean a lot and 
anglers can increase their success by targeting warmer water areas and warmer 
times of the day. Typically, this time of year anglers experience better 
success early morning, right at sunset, and during mid day when air temps are 
at their peak. For pike, anglers have been working Channel A, the bridges of 
the Mauvee, Six Mile Bay, Pelican Lake and the culverts along Hwy 281. 
Daredevils, cranks, jigs with twister tails, and smelt or herring are all 
producing fish. For walleyes, the better areas have been Channel A, the 
bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile Bay, and Pelican Lake. Try pitching shad raps, 
countdowns, or jigs with twister tails or minnows in shallow warmer water areas 
or near bridges or culverts with moving water. A few white bass are starting 
to show up, but overall fishing for them remains slow. Good Luck and Good 
Fishing!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The pike are starting to bite again. Not setting any records, but pretty steady if you're in the right spot.

The weather has been down right nasty. Wind, rain, and cold temps seem to dominate the landscape.

The water has yet to stop rising. Some of the major highways are starting to deteriorate from the 4' white caps that can make it over the rip rap.


----------



## jimmybell (Jun 7, 2003)

Brad,
I sent you an email a couple of days ago wondering if you had a chance to read it. If you get a chance drop me a note please.
How bad is the water getting as far as height?

Thanks,
Jimmy Bell
[email protected]


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I didn't get your email. Try again.


----------



## jimmybell (Jun 7, 2003)

Brad,
I sent the Email again, I am using the email button on the bottom of your message, so I do not see the address. I do send a copy to myself and it goes through. I have attached my email address to this note so if you want to drop me an email I will send it to your actual address.

Thanks for the reply,
Jimmy Bell
[email protected]


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

JB, you got mail.


----------

